# trhala fialky dynamitem



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, skrývá v sobě nějaký idiom titul filmu? Znamená něco trhat fialky dynamitem? Děkuji.


----------



## bibax

Nikdy předtím jsem to neslyšel. IMHO je to parafráze na idiom "šla na vrabce s kanónem".


----------



## marsi.ku

Nevím o tom, že by se to používalo idiomaticky, je to název filmu http://www.csfd.cz/film/8012-trhala-fialky-dynamitem/, spíš bych to označila za hyperbolu, ale film jsem neviděla, tak nemohu přesně říct, zda se to vztahuje k něčemu konkrétnímu ve filmu.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Souhlas, je to pouze povedený název filmu. Nevím, zda znáte protagonistku toho filmu - je to Helena Růžičková.
Prostorově velmi výrazná (pro jistotu, to znamená tlustá) a často hrála rázné ženy.


----------



## AllTaken

Idiom by mohl leda tak být, že něco děláte zbytečně velkou silou. Fialky můžete trhat rukou, tak proč používat dynamit ?


----------

